# The perfect mtb jersey - for $1.99



## swingset (Oct 14, 2010)

The idea came to me wandering the local Goodwill. I noticed a bunch of football jerseys, probably from a local high school or college. These were clearly practice jerseys, but some were new or like new. They were all $1.99. There were other ones on the rack too, NFL style and the like. The ones I bought were mesh in the chest/back with a poly shoulders and sleeves.

It occurred to me looking at them that they might be the perfect jersey for mountain biking. For one thing, they're made to allow maximum movement (even with pads). That's a plus. Second, the mesh allows for superb airflow (you can get non-mesh, for cooler days obviously). They're also tough as nails, obviously meant for being on the ground a lot. 

I bought a couple (found a #69, which is even better). I got them a size small since they're obviously sized to go over pads, and they fit great. Loose, but not too loose and will go over a compression shirt if need be.

Looks wise? Well, let's face it some riders are very hung up on looks but let's be honest here - you all look like epic nerds to the rest of society. Fact of life. Especially in full regalia. Anyway, I don't mind it and in fact kind of enjoy the look...definitely doesn't make it look like you're trying too hard.

I've ridden with them a few times now and they're great...super comfy and tough as you'd imagine...not even my multiflora bushes have torn them (yet)....not the case with normal jerseys I can assure ya.

Anyway, might give it a thought if you're cheap and resourceful like I am. You can find them at a lot of Goodwills, or on ebay super cheap, or even fit-samples from sporting goods companies if you know where to look.

Now to find a similar thing for downstairs. Ballet tights? Dunno...just a thought.


----------



## johnlh (Aug 16, 2008)

Can't say that I would want to ride in a baggy football jersey, but if it works well for you, that is cool. I like to use my jersey pockets, but any comfortable shirt would work fine.


----------



## swingset (Oct 14, 2010)

johnlh said:


> Can't say that I would want to ride in a baggy football jersey, but if it works well for you, that is cool. I like to use my jersey pockets, but any comfortable shirt would work fine.


You can have it fit as tight or as loose as you like depending on what you buy...which is why I mentioned buying it smaller than your normal size because it's built to accommodate pads. Mine fit no looser than a nice t-shirt. It'll be looser than a common road/bike jersey perhaps - but I never saw any use in that on a trail anyway - those jerseys came about from aerodynamic wants, which means nothing to me on a trail ride. I want a jersey that isn't pressed up against my skin because branches, twigs, briars, all are better hit with some space between your shirt and your skin. In a crash this can also help to keep the abrasion from transmitting through your super thin jersey right to the skin.

Just my take on it. I realize my idea will appeal to a select few...but some of us are non-traditional.


----------



## 100% dundee (Dec 18, 2009)

Not a bad idea, I've been known to use an old soccer(football) jersey for the same reasons. They're tough, cheap and easy to come by... they also come in long sleeve which is great in the fall.


----------



## pecsokak (Sep 23, 2010)

i'm probably going to do something similar in the summer. i have been thinking basketball jerseys might work well too.

i have always just used cotton t-shirts which i don't mind if i am using bottles, but for a camelback it gets super swampy. a few of my white t-shirts have sweat stains all on the back and shoulders, and even a faint strip across the chest where the strap is.


----------



## Stumpjumpy (Sep 7, 2011)

An old goodwill mesh football jersey? The "fabric" in the upper chest/back/shoulder/sleeves is essentially polyurethane plastic (has to be very impact/rip resistant) and does not breathe well at all and sticks to the skin when wet with sweat. Not the ticket at all on a hot day. For this reason, most wear a cotton cut-off tee under those things when practicing without pads.

You want vent? You should just rock one of these:thumbsup: :










Seriously, one can prolly score a high-tech breathable/wicking fabric shirt from K-Mart for $12.00 that would feel, look and be cooler than a retired football jersey . . .


----------



## swingset (Oct 14, 2010)

Stumpjumpy said:


> An old goodwill mesh football jersey? The "fabric" in the upper chest/back/shoulder/sleeves is essentially polyurethane plastic (has to be very impact/rip resistant) and does not breathe well at all and sticks to the skin when wet with sweat. Not the ticket at all on a hot day. For this reason, most wear a cotton cut-off tee under those things when practicing without pads.


Oh, crap, I didn't realize all football jerseys from all levels, manufacturers and styles are the same and they all have plastic shoulders. Practice jerseys, game jerseys, replicas...etc.

I guess I did it wrong, because most of the ones I picked up just have a rayon feeling fabric in the upper shoulder and sleeves and seem to breathe pretty well.

They're also not true mesh, just ventilated so the fabric of the bottom of the jersey is the same as the upper part. They're quite comfy, even when it's hot out.

I guess anyone considering it should look at what they're buying, but it's been an awesome purchase for me, and that's just more money in my pocket.


----------



## Gregdpw (Apr 16, 2012)

Nice


----------



## Pelagic (Oct 5, 2010)

Thanks for the tips, I'm going to try to find one to try today since I'm in pecsokak's situation.


----------



## g0shj0sh10 (Apr 28, 2012)

haha


----------

